# durante todo el año pasado iba y venía [Imperfecto / Indefinido]



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

Leyendo una noticia sobre la supuesta llegada de Perón a Brasil en la revista Panorama (Abril y Time - Life Editores, agosto de 1965), me topé con la siguiente frase:

O los brasileños comprendieron perfectamente los temores que provoca ese fantasmal Perón que durante todo el año pasado iba y venía, según las alucinaciones de sus adeptos.​
Me gustaría saber si les suena natural la parte destacada por mí en azul, me refiero al uso del pretérito imperfecto en "iba y venía" en combinación con el complemento temporal "durante todo el año".

Cualquier comentario al respecto será bienvenido.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## soplamocos

Si, se usa y es muy viejo. Me acuerdo que ya en Ascasubi aparece, creo que en La ley es tela de araña: van y vienen, van y vienen... ya mismo la estoy googleando  ¡Ah, no era de Ascasubi sino de Hidalgo!


----------



## flljob

Yo habría usado el pretérito simple: durante todo el año fue y vino.


----------



## soplamocos

La gracia del "van y vienen" o del "iba y venía" del texto, es que es un movimiento falso, actuado, o mejor dicho sobreactuado (En este caso se da en la alucinación de sus seguidores. ¡Aunque todos sabemos que Perón volvía cuando se la cantaran las p...!  La vuelta de Perón es todo un tema, mucho ir y venir, muchas vueltas, por lo que creo que la frase está muy bien usada). No encontré el original de Hidalgo, pero la adaptación de Zitarrosa es muy clara para mostrar el uso de la frase y muy bonita así que copio y pego tuito el texto:


Al principio mucha bulla,
embargos, causa, prisión;

*van y vienen, van y vienen,*
secretos, admiración.


*Regla 4. Solo se permite la transcripción de cuatro versos. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## flljob

Durante todo el año [pasado] fui y vine.
Durante todo el año [este que todavía no concluye] he ido y venido.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Les pongo un poco más contexto en el que surge la frase:

  Si bien los brasileños se han mostrado tibios con los políticos extranjeros asilados en su suelo (George Bidault vive en el interior del Estado de San Pablo, en Campiñas; y el capitán portugués Henrique Galvão, el famoso raptor del Santa María, en San Pablo), no se miran con buenos ojos las actividades de Lionel Brizola y "Jango" Goulart en Montevideo. "Hoy por ti, mañana por mí", tal vez. O los brasileños comprendieron perfectamente los temores que provoca ese fantasmal Perón que durante todo el año pasado iba y venía, según las alucinaciones de sus adeptos.
​@soplamocos, ¿te parece natural la frase en cuestión, no te choca?

Saludos,

*Regla 4. Remoción de exceso de contexto. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Quiviscumque

"iba y venía" es lo más propio en ese contexto. Evoca inequívocamente la repetición (un número indeterminado de veces) de la presunta acción.

"Fue y vino" también podría decirse, pero suena menos castizo.


----------



## soplamocos

Me parece natural. Uno de los lemas famosos de esa época es "Perón vuelve" (o "Luche y vuelve": no hacía falta decir quien), por lo que la vuelta de Peron estaba plantada en la mentalidad de los argentinos de por entonces. Por otro lado, si no me equivoco, durante esa vuelta finalmente fallida, dado que de Brasil tuvo que volver a España, se había difundido información falsa de que Perón volvería pero no pasando por Brasil, sino desde Perú.


----------



## flljob

Me parece que "Durante todo el año pasado" hace más natural el uso del pretérito simple, aunque podría usarse el imperfecto. Lo veo exactamente al revés que Quiviscumque.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Quiviscumque said:


> "iba y venía" es lo más propio en ese contexto. Evoca inequívocamente la repetición (un número indeterminado de veces) de la presunta acción.
> 
> "Fue y vino" también podría decirse, pero suena menos castizo.



Concuerdo. En el contexto expresado suena más natural el imperfecto que cualquiera de los dos perfectos.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Si hubiera otro verbo en pretérito simple: Durante todo el año pasado estuvo inquieto, iba y venía...

Y releyéndolo me parece mejor:
O los brasileños comprendieron perfectamente los temores que provoca ese fantasmal Perón que durante todo el año pasado había ido y venido [sería anterior a "comprendieron"], según las alucinaciones de sus adeptos. 

Pero en este último caso, en lugar de "año pasado" sería "año anterior".


----------



## kunvla

flljob said:


> Si hubiera otro verbo en pretérito simple: Durante todo el año pasado estuvo inquieta, iba y venía...


Hola @flljob, quieres decir que ese ejemplo sí sería natural para ti, ¿no? Es que no estoy del todo seguro de si te entendí bien.

Saludos,


----------



## Quiviscumque

Estimado kunvla, te sugiero que consultes los párrafos 23.12c y ss. de la  NGLE. Ahí se explica extensamente la interpretación "cíclica, iterativa o habitual" del imperfecto.


----------



## flljob

Estimado Quiviscumque, recuerda que la elección entre el pretérito y el imperfecto también la induce el uso de adverbios. Ejemplo:
1. *Juan trabajaba durante todo el año pasado.
2. Juan trabajó durante todo el año pasado.
3. Juan ha trabajado durante todo el año pasado.

Yo nunca usaría la 1, siempre usaría la 2. *Supongo* que en España sería posible usar, además de la 2, la 3.

Kunvla: Hola @flljob, quieres decir que ese ejemplo sí sería natural para ti, ¿no? Es que no estoy del todo seguro de si te entendí bien.

No, no es natural; yo habría usado el pretérito simple: _fue y vino_. 
Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Creo que en general, en México _durante_ tiene un menor uso. En cambio tenemos un_ por_ que a veces suena mal en España. He notado alguna que otra oración en que _durante_ me sonó mal_,_ otras en que habría dicho _por_, o sin preposición.
_
Lo que quería durante todo ese tiempo era viajar a España. Durante todo el tiempo que Carlos estaba triste, José no sabía qué decirle. Era domingo y había muchos turistas durante todo el día. _Tres oraciones de los foros. La segunda y la tercera sí me suenan mal.
_
Iba y venía_ sí es normal en México con este mismo sentido. Creo que a Flljob también le debe gustar más sin _durante_:_ ese fantasmal Perón que todo el año pasado iba y venía_.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> 1. *Juan trabajaba durante todo el año pasado.


Creo que en España tampoco se usa.

Todo depende del tipo de verbo: télico (internamente delimitado) o atélico (no delimitado).

Un verbo télico es un verbo que lleva, *dentro de su significado,* el fin de la acción. El uso del imperfecto con una delimitación explícita en el pasado, en principio sólo es posible con verbos télicos.

"Trabajar" es un verbo atélico (NGLEem, 23.2.1c) y por ende el imperfecto aquí es improbable.

Algunos verbos pueden tener un aspecto télico o atélico dependiente del contexto: _cantar_ es atélico, _cantar una canción_ es télico porque la acción se termina al fin de la canción.

Ahora bien, en la frase original presentada por Kunvla, se trata de "ir y venir". Sin nada más, el verbo "ir" y el verbo "venir" son atélicos. Sin embargo, la combinación "ir y venir" es télico: el "ir" pone fin al "venir" y al revés, y esa acción se repite cada vez.

Como ya indicó Quiviscumque, cuando se trata de acciones cíclicas o repetitivas, lo normal es el imperfecto.


----------



## Calambur

kunvla said:


> O los brasileños comprendieron perfectamente los temores que provoca ese fantasmal Perón que durante todo el año pasado iba y venía, según las alucinaciones de sus adeptos.​
> Me gustaría saber si les suena natural la parte destacada por mí en azul, [...]


Hola, *kunvla*.

Por si mi opinión te sirve, a mí me suena perfecto. No me choca en absoluto.

Saludos._


----------



## Fernoweb

A mí me suena natural,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> O los brasileños comprendieron perfectamente los temores que provoca ese fantasmal Perón que durante todo el año pasado iba y venía, según las alucinaciones de sus adeptos.



También me suena completamente natural. Como si dijera: "Durante todo el año pasado no hacía más que ir y venir..."
Un saludo


----------



## flljob

Después de revisar someramente el manual de gramática de la RAE y "La gramática de los complementos temporales", de Luis García Fernández, concluyo que no solo no me suena natural el uso del imperfecto en esa oración, también creo que es completamente incorrecta. Las razones las puse en mi mensaje anterior. 

Peterdg, ir, venir y trabajar son realizaciones en los ejemplos que hemos estado discutiendo. ¿En dònde leíste que la telicidad depende de combinaciones de verbos? La atelicidad queda implícita en el pretérito, se trata de una actividad que terminó; es, por lo tanto, una realización. El uso de un adverbio que implica un tiempo limitado, exige el uso del pretérito simple y no del imperfecto.

Saludos


----------



## Fernoweb

Estimado amigo, concluye lo que quieras:

"el cual viendo cuan seguramente iba y venía a Sargel...".
"Iba y venía con el pensamiento".
"Allí iba y venía, y se alegraba entre sí mismo creyendo que había de ver presto su cumplimiento".


----------



## flljob

Estimado Fernoweb, está claro que no leíste los mensajes anteriores y mucho menos la bibliografía sugerida por Peterdg y Quiviscumque. Pedimos, rogamos seriedad.

Saludos


----------



## jilar

Durante todo el año pasado iba y venía.

Me parece totalmente natural. ¿Que hay gente que prefiere decir "fue y vino" porque se refiere a un tiempo pasado ya terminado?
Sería una posibilidad.
Pero también está usarla como ahí la vemos pensando que la acción, aunque sucedió en un pasado ya terminado, era una costumbre, se repetía, tenía continuidad en el tiempo (todo ese año), que es cuando podemos usar el imperfecto.


----------



## Fernoweb

flljob said:


> Estimado Fernoweb, está claro que no leíste los mensajes anteriores y mucho menos la bibliografía sugerida por Peterdg y Quiviscumque. Pedimos, rogamos seriedad.
> 
> Saludos



Lamento profundamente haber herido tu ego conclusivo.
No es cuestión de gramática, es una expresión coloquial, que se recoge en el diccionario de la RAE en varias formas y que aparece al menos tres veces en el Quijote (que ese sí hay que leerlo y no someramente, antes de concluir qué es natural o correcto).

Un saludo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Por favor, mantengamos el tono cordial que corresponde.

No se trata de la corrección de la locución "ir y venir", "iba y venía", que creo que todos aceptamos.

Por lo que yo entiendo, el estimado fljob opina que la aparición de "durante" impide el uso del imperfecto, aún del imperfecto iterativo.

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que _Durante todo 2015 Juan trabajó_ es preferible a *_Durante todo 2015 Juan trabajaba.
_
La discrepancia se produce, creo yo, en este caso: _Durante todo 2015 Juan trabajó y dejó de trabajar /_ _Durante todo 2015 Juan trabajaba y dejaba de trabajar.
_
A mi oído suena más expresiva la segunda. Aunque mi favorita sería _Durante todo 2015 Juan estuvo trabajando y dejando de trabajar._


----------



## flljob

1. *Juan trabajaba durante todo el año pasado. (*Esta ¿les parece natural?*)
2. Juan trabajó durante todo el año pasado.
3. Juan ha trabajado durante todo el año pasado.

1. Juan iba y venía durante todo el año pasado. (*¿Les sigue pareciendo natural?*)
2. Juan fue y vino durante todo el año pasado. (*¿Les parece menos natural que la anterior?*)

Los que somos foreros desde hace tiempo nunca sentimos herido nuestro ego porque alguien esté en desacuerdo.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> ¿En dònde leíste que la telicidad depende de combinaciones de verbos?


No lo leí por ninguna parte.

No he dicho que "la telicidad depende de combinaciones de verbos". La combinación "trabajar y cantar", por ejemplo, sigue siendo atélico porque el "cantar" no influye al "trabajar" y al revés.

Pero con "ir y venir" es diferente: el "venir" pone fin al "ir" y al revés así que obtenemos una acción télica, que se puede repetir cíclicamente.


----------



## flljob

Pues ni así, estimado Peterdg, la acción terminada de ir y venir la da el pretérito simple.
vine, fui y trabajé son realizaciones (acción terminada) por el tiempo en que están expresadas.

Saludos


----------



## soplamocos

No creo que fuese correcto decir: _Perón que durante todo el año pasado fue y vino, según las alucinaciones de sus adeptos_.
Y lo creo simplemente porque no fue y vino.  ^^
El imperfecto me parece correcto porque, situándome temporalmente, a sus adeptos les parecía que las circunstancias para su vuelta estaban dadas, y que esta sería inminente... Ante cada noticia parecía que volvía pero finalmente por x o por y no lo hacía. Creo que el "iba y venía" refleja bien esa apertura de la acción que comenzaba y fallaba una y otra vez.


----------



## flljob

Estimado soplamocos, el aspecto es una cuestión lingüística que me interesa mucho. He oído y leído textos en los que es evidente que la concordancia de tiempos y lo aspectual es diferente entre Argentina y México. ¿Me ayudas a entender un poco más la diferencia, contestando las preguntas del mensaje 26?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.



flljob said:


> 1. *Juan trabajaba durante todo el año pasado. (*Esta ¿les parece natural?*) Así, suelta, suena extraña. Si siguiera con algo como _Juan trabajaba durante todo el año pasado en un supermercado, y lo simulaneaba con el cuidado de sus padres_, me parece posible y normal.
> 2. Juan trabajó durante todo el año pasado.  La más natural, si no hay más contexto.
> 3. Juan ha trabajado durante todo el año pasado.  Psé..., no la usaría naturalmente, excepto, otra vez, dependiendo del resto del contexto.
> 
> 1. Juan iba y venía durante todo el año pasado. (*¿Les sigue pareciendo natural?*)  Sí, sigue indicando, como la del ejemplo original, reiteración o acción habitual.
> 2. Juan fue y vino durante todo el año pasado. (*¿Les parece menos natural que la anterior?*) Como en el ejemplo #3 anterior, falta saber cómo sigue para que me suene bien.


Un saludo, flijob


----------



## Peterdg

Por si sirve para algo/alguien:



flljob said:


> 1. *Juan trabajaba durante todo el año pasado. (*Esta ¿les parece natural?*)*No.*
> 2. Juan trabajó durante todo el año pasado.
> 3. Juan ha trabajado durante todo el año pasado. *No, porque "el año pasado" no tiene vínculo con el presente.*
> 
> 1. Juan iba y venía durante todo el año pasado. (*¿Les sigue pareciendo natural?*)*Sí.*
> 2. Juan fue y vino durante todo el año pasado. (*¿Les parece menos natural que la anterior?*) *Sí.*
> 
> Los que somos foreros desde hace tiempo nunca sentimos herido nuestro ego porque alguien esté en desacuerdo.
> 
> Un cordial saludo


----------



## soplamocos

Si hablamos de un hecho simple y concluido Juan trabajó durante todo el año pasado me parece mas natural, al igual que el "fue y vino" si sólo se hablara de la acción de trasladarse, pero creo que ese "ir y venir" sobre Perón dice más (como en el comentario 4).
Sobre la opción 3 "ha trabajado": creo que en muy pocos casos la usaría (creo que diría: _Juan estuvo trabajando durante todo el año pasado... en tal lugar, en tal cosa, de tal cosa_). No te lo puedo asegurar pero creo que casi nunca uso los tiempos compuestos/perfectos. A lo mejor en algún caso diría "había trabajado", "habría estado trabajando"...


----------



## kunvla

Parece que el complemento temporal "durante todo el año" puede combinarse también con otros verbos en imperfecto:

Y otra anécdota que recuerdo es que llevaba durante todo el año veinte puntos. Todo el tiempo veinte, y resulta que en el mes de mayo estábamos presentando un examen y, un muchacho, un compañero, me tiró un papelito, una "Chuleta" y me cayó encima del pupitre, y cuando lo fui a botar, porque en realidad no me iba a copiar, el Padre me vio y me quitó el examen. Por eso perdí el promedio alto de mis notas que era de veinte y no obtuve el premio que llamaban de "Excelencia". Ello ocurrió durante el mes de mayo, pero ya en junio y julio recuperé mis altas calificaciones, inútilmente, pues ya la nota de mayo me bajó todo y eso hizo que no ganara el "Premio de Excelencia". 

Carrillo, Julio: _Músicos merideños_. Caracas: Editorial Venezolana, 1985​
Saludos,


----------



## flljob

kunvla said:


> Parece que el complemento temporal "durante todo el año" puede combinarse también con otros verbos en imperfecto:
> 
> Y otra anécdota que recuerdo es que llevaba durante todo el año veinte puntos. Todo el tiempo veinte, y resulta que en el mes de mayo estábamos presentando un examen y, un muchacho, un compañero, me tiró un papelito, una "Chuleta" y me cayó encima del pupitre, y cuando lo fui a botar, porque en realidad no me iba a copiar, el Padre me vio y me quitó el examen. Por eso perdí el promedio alto de mis notas que era de veinte y no obtuve el premio que llamaban de "Excelencia". Ello ocurrió durante el mes de mayo, pero ya en junio y julio recuperé mis altas calificaciones, inútilmente, pues ya la nota de mayo me bajó todo y eso hizo que no ganara el "Premio de Excelencia".
> 
> Carrillo, Julio: _Músicos merideños_. Caracas: Editorial Venezolana, 1985​
> Saludos,



La sigo viendo mal. No debería haber dicho "durante": Y otra anécdota que recuerdo es que llevaba  en lo que iba del año veinte puntos. Todo el tiempo veinte, y resulta que en el mes de mayo estábamos presentando... 

Perdón, estimados, pero este texto está muy mal redactado, si se quiso escribir en un español estándar.

Saludos


----------

